# Ice out channel cats?



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Is this a thing? I've never tried but to me it seems like it should be. I've always been surprised at the amount of cats caught ice fishing and they taste so good out of the cold water. If anyone targets them at ice out, I'd be interested in the areas to target and what you're baiting with? Do you stay small like wax worms, or small pieces of shad? Thanks in advance.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Some lakes have large shad kills. If you can find where the wind is blowing the floating shad, you‘ll find loads of channel cats.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Some lakes have large shad kills. If you can find where the wind is blowing the floating shad, you‘ll find loads of channel cats.


This 100%
This can be the best time of year for non stop action an occasional big fish. 
Buckeye is a GREAT ice out channel cat lake. As well as Indian,and CJ brown. I'm sure all of them have there moments. But those 3 I have experience with.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

fish on bottom or a bobber around the dead shad?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think either can work, just depends on the situation. My guess is the on bottom will always work, using a bobber will work in the right situation.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I've been using a float with my bottom rig to keep the bait up out of the muck and weeds. Think it's called a santee cooper rig? I feel like its led to more bites. Have catfished this ice out situation yet. Hoping to get out in the next few days though!


----------

